# Quick help on 06 GTO



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi, I`m german and right now in Germany!

My daughter took delivery of her new GTO on Jan 3th. She is wondering the car has no outside temperatur display, is this right???

Otherwise she loves her new GOAT, getting compliments from anywhere.

Thank you
Harry


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

correct, no outside temperature display. the car is low on the frills. no fancy gizmos you'd find in a grand prix or bonneville NO: (heads up display on the windshield, onstar, xm sat. radio, review mirror with temperature and compass, side mirrors with blinkers in them, heated seats, sunroof, remote start, etc.) about as fancy as we get is the badass leather/suede interior and a decent factory stereo (which i do NOT plan on replacing for aftermarket) and a cool in dash 6 cd player, and your '06 also has the lighted steering wheel controls, which is also a nice extra (i believe the 04's and 05's have steering wheel controls as well but they do night light up with green light when the headlights come on, i could be wrong on this and i'm sure you'll hear it from the '04 '05 guys in later posts if i'm not right). but, i'll trade the frills for a 400 hp aluminum monster any day of the week.
Dustin.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> correct, no outside temperature display. the car is low on the frills. no fancy gizmos you'd find in a grand prix or bonneville NO: (heads up display on the windshield, onstar, xm sat. radio, review mirror with temperature and compass, side mirrors with blinkers in them, heated seats, sunroof, remote start, etc.) about as fancy as we get is the badass leather/suede interior and a decent factory stereo (which i do NOT plan on replacing for aftermarket) and a cool in dash 6 cd player, and your '06 also has the lighted steering wheel controls, which is also a nice extra (i believe the 04's and 05's have steering wheel controls as well but they do night light up with green light when the headlights come on, i could be wrong on this and i'm sure you'll hear it from the '04 '05 guys in later posts if i'm not right). but, i'll trade the frills for a 400 hp aluminum monster any day of the week.
> Dustin.


Thank you Dustin, now I can tell her when she calles tomorrow.
You are right, the LS2 overplays all those little things what doesn`t come with the GTO.
Too bad I get to drive it not before august when I go for vacation over there.

Thanks again

Harry

Here is a pic of my rides here in Germany:cheers 
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/Bild003.jpg


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

holy CHIT. i would do horrible, unspeakable things just to own that STS. as far as the XLR goes... i've only seen 1 in my life, and saw the same guy driving it two or three different times, and each time i saw him i almost wrecked... and it was't even the monster xlr. beeefaqqqing beautiful car man... i'd be too scared to drive it. are those the V series? both of them? my monitor is a bloated 21 inch burning out pig with crappy resolution.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

*Harrysxlr*

Wow, I love your driveway. Not to mention the bricks. :cheers


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> Harry
> 
> Here is a pic of my rides here in Germany:cheers
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/Bild003.jpg


Your neighbors must complain about your damn foreign cars:lol: 
Nice!


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

242379 said:


> Your neighbors must complain about your damn foreign cars:lol:
> Nice!


Hi 242379,
I drove all the V8 german cars but I prefer the US V8 cars over the germans, especially Cadillac`s and Vette`s.
My daughter is just 20 now but for her visit at Int. school in Santa Barbara/Ca I just bought her a brand new GTO - isn`t that the right start:lol: 

Tomorrow it will be a week since driving her new GOAT but she loves it!!!

Harry


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Can you adopt me?


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> Thank you Dustin, now I can tell her when she calles tomorrow.
> You are right, the LS2 overplays all those little things what doesn`t come with the GTO.
> Too bad I get to drive it not before august when I go for vacation over there.
> 
> ...


Wow, those are awesome cars, especially that XLR. Think I've seen like two ever, stunning. Good to see your love for American muscle, what a complement! :cheers


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

BlackSheep said:


> Can you adopt me?


BlackSheep, a girl with 20 and a boy with 16 that`s enough:lol: 

and as I see you drive already one of these wonderful GTO`s:cheers 

Harry


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

GoatBoy37 said:


> Wow, those are awesome cars, especially that XLR. Think I've seen like two ever, stunning. Good to see your love for American muscle, what a complement! :cheers


You are right Goatboy, amercan muscle are the best:agree 

I hope Bri (Sabrina) my daughter will soon post some pics of her spice red GTO.

Harry


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

harrysxlr said:


> Here is a pic of my rides here in Germany:cheers
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/Bild003.jpg


Harry are those V's governed at 155 or have you dealt with that little issue? most of us can only dream of the autobahn!


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> You are right Goatboy, amercan muscle are the best:agree
> 
> I hope Bri (Sabrina) my daughter will soon post some pics of her spice red GTO.
> 
> Harry


 20 year old german girl in a spice red GTO:cheers 
You are a brave man.
My 20 year old daughter would be driving a Buick, and going to a convent:lol:


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

242379 said:


> 20 year old german girl in a spice red GTO:cheers
> You are a brave man.
> My 20 year old daughter would be driving a Buick, and going to a convent:lol:


AMEN!


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Double said:


> Harry are those V's governed at 155 or have you dealt with that little issue? most of us can only dream of the autobahn!


Double, no, the export models doen`t have the speed limiter.

The fastest I`ve had my XLR was 292 kph ( 181 mph)

My STS only got 350 miles on the odo and this morning I`ve had it up to 276 kph (171 mph) but it will do more, I`ve had to go from the pedal for traffic.

lol...in aug when I drive Bri`s car I`ll let you know how fast her GTO runs. From what I read here, should do something between 158 - 162 mph.

BTW a friends XLR V in Ca. we had it a couple times up to 158 - that`s it!

I love the export versionsarty: 

Harry


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

WOW! The Autobahn would be a dream to drive on.
Still, about that 20 year old daughter in the Spice Red GTO, Harry, you are brave.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

BlackSheep said:


> WOW! The Autobahn would be a dream to drive on.
> Still, about that 20 year old daughter in the Spice Red GTO, Harry, you are brave.


well, she got her driver license almost 3 years! Grandpa bought her the first car for that and during this time (she made about 50 K km (30 K miles) no accident, no scratch.
She also drove my C5 6 speed vert before I bought my XLR and she loves to drive my XLR too - so I wouldn`t say brave!!!!

I told her to post some pics and hope shs doing it soon.

Harry

here`s a pic by doing 282 kph ( 175 mph) with my XLR - analog speedo stops at 260 kph but HUD goes up further.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/neckarsulm16.jpg

I know I`m brave, doing that speed and holding the camera....lol


----------



## sonofgasguy (Dec 18, 2006)

Great photo!:cheers


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

harrysxlr said:


> well, she got her driver license almost 3 years! Grandpa bought her the first car for that and during this time (she made about 50 K km (30 K miles) no accident, no scratch.
> She also drove my C5 6 speed vert before I bought my XLR and she loves to drive my XLR too - so I wouldn`t say brave!!!!
> 
> I told her to post some pics and hope shs doing it soon.
> ...




No limiters, doesn't that have a wonderful sound to it! I'm truely envious, be careful and take advantage of your location!!!!!


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

harrysxlr said:


> well, she got her driver license almost 3 years! Grandpa bought her the first car for that and during this time (she made about 50 K km (30 K miles) no accident, no scratch.
> She also drove my C5 6 speed vert before I bought my XLR and she loves to drive my XLR too - so I wouldn`t say brave!!!!
> 
> I told her to post some pics and hope shs doing it soon.
> ...


Sweet car. Driving at that speed w/the LOW TIRE PRESSURE LIGHT ON IS JUST F-N NUTS!!!!! Sweet car though. Glad you are still with us


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice rides Harry, Correct me if im wrong, but KT on the license plate, thats Kitzegan right? im not sure if thats the right spelling or not, but im from the schweinfurt area. stationed there, but in iraq right now, so no fun with my goat for now


----------

